# im in love



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

well boys, i just found my dream wife. flexible and she can shoot!

some of you may have seen this, but its the first time i have.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

And here I thought you met your dream wife in Crawford.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

he he, yah, that was some good pickin out there. to bad, i dont think they would have let that relationship go, beings we're not related.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

She sets one of the many standards by which potential girlfriends/wives should be judged!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

And if you ever feel bowhunting has lost its challenge, you can just use your big toe.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> She sets one of the many standards by which potential girlfriends/wives should be judged!!


she sets a helluva lot more than one, thats for sure. she just nocked out about 90% of the future mothers of my children.


----------

